# Babs had twins today!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The buck looks like mom with dark dark red hood broken with white. the doe has some of dad's spots on a black hood oh, and frosted ears. All are doing well!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congratulations! They're adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on two nice kids, love his hood!
It's interesting how she has that bridge on her nose, her full aunt has one too & besides Babs, this is 1st the time I have ever seen it.
Who is the sire?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The sire is Stormagedon whom I bought from Ahna.






. These babies are so darn cute!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , congratulations ! They are adorable


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! I just love frosted ears.  That's awesome that the doe has a black head and some spots!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the frosted ears as well


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Really cute! Congrats! Now for this newbie -- are these boers, boer crosses...just what breed? Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stormageddon, that's who it was. (face palm)

Topgoat you got it, Boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Love all the babies!


----------

